# Heated Exterior Mirror problem 00943 00944



## ianlee77 (Jan 1, 2002)

I have a '00 Beetle.
What should I check to troubleshoot the heated mirror?
Heating function on neither side is working.
Thanks,
Ian
Fault code:
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 5X Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror: Driver Side (Z4)
35-00 - -
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror: Passenger Side (Z5)
35-00 - -


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

99% of the time it's the heating element in the glass. just replace them.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

That probably is the case. I would use a mult-meter to make sure current is getting to the mirror before replacing it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David R. Hendrickson* »_99% of the time it's the heating element in the glass. just replace them.

And keep your switch pointed to either the left or the right side mirror, leaving it in the middle keeps the heating element on all the time (notice the "defroster" symbol in the middle). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i've had customers complain when i turn them off. when i explain how much it costs to replace them, they don't care, they want them on...


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David R. Hendrickson* »_i've had customers complain when i turn them off. when i explain how much it costs to replace them, they don't care, they want them on...











people = stupid like Paris Hilton = ?


----------



## armani1975 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (protijy337)*

I liek to know where is the heated mirror ON and OFF switch for a 1998 PASSAT. I own a jetta I see the middle sigtn for the heated mirrors being ON and left or right side is OFF. However for the 1998 PASSAT the mirrors are heated but it seems that they are always ON is this true?


----------

